# TPU speed nocks



## Andy. (Jan 12, 2011)

How are they holding up for you guys? Not so well here. 

These have been shot maybe 50 times and are starting to pull apart at the seams. Had a friend have the same thing happen after just a few shots as well.


----------



## Bowpro-295 (Jul 30, 2013)

I have probably 600 shots and mine look perfect still


----------



## blucky (Feb 25, 2007)

I have had the same issue. About 500 shots on mine. They are also sliding up and down the serving. Might be an installation issue. I used a cotter pin about the same size of the string, no lube. It was pretty hard to get the speed nock over the eye of the cotter pin. Maybe Ray can give us some tips.







View attachment 1961563
View attachment 1961565


----------



## Andy. (Jan 12, 2011)

I used just a piece of serving instead of a cotter pin. They look good and work well, but for the cost I'd expect them to last as long as a string set.


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

I know he is coming out with an updated version of them soon. These are VERY tough to get on (even with lubrication) and maybe that has something to do with them breaking.


----------



## creed dave (Nov 4, 2013)

Dang! I just bought a bunch


----------



## Andy. (Jan 12, 2011)

creed dave said:


> Dang! I just bought a bunch


Yeah, I've got $65 worth that I've only used 8 out of 100.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

We have not been able to pinpoint exactly what the cause is but we have had some reports of them tearing. I have not personally seen it or been able to duplicate it but i have seen it from our customers so what we did is we shortened the tapered end by 1.5mm on each end to make a thicker leading edge, we used a finer pigment for color so less is needed for the same look, we are using a higher quality TPU material and we increased the size by 3% (not really any different visually). The result is a product that is over 400% stronger. We have these in production right now and should be out in the next 2 weeks. We will be happy to replace any that split at no charge. The new ones are much easier to install as well.


----------



## bucktrout (Oct 29, 2003)

i have on two bows, so far so good. look great and about 5fps over bare strings


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

Ray sent me some of the modified versions. I've had nothing but pleasure shooting them so far. No splitting whatsoever. I really like them! The new version is definitely thicker at the leading edge and I had no issue getting them on. Great work, Ray!


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

Rays new thicker tpu's doing great so far


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

Are the new TPU nocks available to buy now? I am waiting for them.


----------



## Andy. (Jan 12, 2011)

lunghit said:


> Are the new TPU nocks available to buy now? I am waiting for them.


Cut you a deal on 90 old ones. Hahaha


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

lunghit said:


> Are the new TPU nocks available to buy now? I am waiting for them.


Later this week we should have the rest of them. I have flo green, red, gray, purple so far.


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

I need more


----------



## Brendon_t (Aug 12, 2013)

Unfortunately I have the same problem. 6 of my bows have these on them and 3 have already ripped.


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

Ray knight said:


> Later this week we should have the rest of them. I have flo green, red, gray, purple so far.


Do you still have the email I sent? Let me know when they come in and I will get an order in. Thanks!


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

andy. said:


> cut you a deal on 90 old ones. Hahaha


lol


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

These are the colors we have ready of the updated version. The rest should hopefully be done late this week.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

sold the ones i got before i had to deal with these problems....


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

Ray,

Ones I have left of old. Rather have black n flo green instead


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

Even though 2 out of the 4 of my TPU Speed Nocks have split & cracked, I'm pretty sure that I won't be replacing them...my bow produced the same amount of speed without them on the string as they did installed.


----------



## WCAStealthLX (Jul 11, 2008)

Are these molded in a aluminum tool? Big parting line may show wear in the tool alignment and create an offset in the two halfs creating a weak point. It appears it has more to do with the parting line. Is it a possible material flow issues? If it was cooling to quickly and everything is not melting together it may create a weak point where the materials don't Bond to each other. Just some thoughts.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

bbentley392t said:


> Even though 2 out of the 4 of my TPU Speed Nocks have split & cracked, I'm pretty sure that I won't be replacing them...my bow produced the same amount of speed without them on the string as they did installed.


Speed nocks rarely make any difference on upright limb bows. Biggest gains are with parallel limbs.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

WCAStealthLX said:


> Are these molded in a aluminum tool? Big parting line may show wear in the tool alignment and create an offset in the two halfs creating a weak point. It appears it has more to do with the parting line. Is it a possible material flow issues? If it was cooling to quickly and everything is not melting together it may create a weak point where the materials don't Bond to each other. Just some thoughts.


We have solved the issue with the first batch. The new version is over 4x stronger. The original had a very thin edge and was prone to tearing on install. The new version is a higher grade material, has a 2x thicker lead edge, less pigment and more TPU material. Slightly larger size. The new version is very resistant to tearing. Here is an example.


----------



## Purka (Sep 8, 2004)

I have the old ones..putting them on the strings with a split pin seems to upset the tag end serving. Is there a better way of putting them on the string ?
At the moment I'm using a short length of mig welding wire bent in half. but getting the same results.


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

Ray knight said:


> Speed nocks rarely make any difference on upright limb bows. Biggest gains are with parallel limbs.


Of course, I'm not contesting that at all...was just trying to let you know not to worry about replacing my yellow ones, that's all.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Purka said:


> I have the old ones..putting them on the strings with a split pin seems to upset the tag end serving. Is there a better way of putting them on the string ?
> At the moment I'm using a short length of mig welding wire bent in half. but getting the same results.


Lubricate the endloop, cotter pin (or wire) and the front of the nock and it should slide right over. If the enloop gets messed up a bit just put it back on the stretcher and it should straighten right up. Or take a paper shop towel and squeeze the vase of the loop and pull towards the end and that should straighten it up as well.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Purka said:


> I have the old ones..putting them on the strings with a split pin seems to upset the tag end serving. Is there a better way of putting them on the string ?
> At the moment I'm using a short length of mig welding wire bent in half. but getting the same results.


I lubricate mine with string wax or what really works well is Barnett Lube Wax. It's what they use for the rails on their crossbows but can be used on strings. It makes it easy to slide over the cotter pin and the loops. I put it on the pin so that it gets inside the rubber and then I put some on the loop itself and maybe a little on the serving to make sure it's good and slick.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Huntinsker said:


> I lubricate mine with string wax or what really works well is Barnett Lube Wax. It's what they use for the rails on their crossbows but can be used on strings. It makes it easy to slide over the cotter pin and the loops. I put it on the pin so that it gets inside the rubber and then I put some on the loop itself and maybe a little on the serving to make sure it's good and slick.


Dish soap and water works really well. It gets tacky after it dries too.


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)




----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)




----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

The new version with about 50 shots; (

The other two on my Faktor are good yet


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

2X_LUNG said:


> The new version with about 50 shots; (
> 
> The other two on my Faktor are good yet


We don't have the new black ones yet. The ones you have are prototype. The new ones are the upgraded material and larger size.


----------



## Andy. (Jan 12, 2011)

So, I have to wait for all the old style to split before I can send them back?


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Andy. said:


> So, I have to wait for all the old style to split before I can send them back?


No we can exchange them.


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

Ahhh. Ok. Sweet


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

I've not yet had a chance to use these devices, but I'd like to.

For what it's worth, the most effective lube you'll find for most polymers is (blush) KY Jelly. 

Scoff if you must. Giggle if you will. If you don't try it, stay off my butt!  Used in industrial applications all the time. Somehow, once a bottle is issued, it never comes back. Maybe it's a good fire starter, I don't know.

Try to have an open (adult) mind about this.


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

bbjavelina said:


> I've not yet had a chance to lube my butt!


Sicko


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

lunghit said:


> Sicko


The "sicko" appears to be you.


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

bbjavelina said:


> The "sicko" appears to be you.


Cant take a joke?


----------



## bucktrout (Oct 29, 2003)

put a set on another bow this weekend. still no problems. all my bows are quiet and fast. great product.


----------



## Andy. (Jan 12, 2011)

Ray knight said:


> No we can exchange them.


Thanks ray. PM me address and I'll send then to ya.


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

The tpu nocks are awesome. Love the looks!


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

Where can I order a set? Thanks.


----------

